# Is there a difference between VW dealer Castrol Syntec and parts store Castrol Syntec



## Jchristner (Jan 22, 2012)

While in my local VW dealer I was talking to the service manager and had mentioned to him that I do my own oil changes, he asked me what oil I used (since alot of people are not up on the correct oil for a newer VW) I told him I used Castrol Syntec 5w40 and I get it for around 9.00 a quart at Advance auto, he told me thats the correct weight and type but what they sell in their parts dept sayes Castrol Syntec OE Professional and thats what I should be using. I don't think there is a difference, I just think they just label it different for the dealers. Anyone ran into this before or can clarify if this is just a game to get me to let them do my oil changes??? Thanks!


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

There is a difference, but it's not critical for your application. For an older 1.8L turbo engine I'd use an oil meeting the VW 502.00, BMW LL01 and Mercedes 229.5 specifications. Most VW dealers are now using a low ash, VW 502.00/505.01 oil like the Castrol OE. These oils have reduced additive levels and won't last as long in service.


----------

